# 40HP Mercury 4-stroke whining noise



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone got any ideas on why my Mercury is starting to whine in gear (and sometimes in idle) - kinda sounds like a dry belt and sometimes louder than others.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to a Murcury sight and ask. Not many merc users on PFF.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a Certified Merc. Tech right here Ron. 

Try to spray some lube on the drive shaft where it enters the underside of the power head, there is a dust seal there that becomes dried out due to salt and sand.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Mercury 4-stroke noise*

Ok I'll try that and will let you know. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you so much - that was the ticket! no more embarrising whining noise!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad that worked out for you.


----------

